# Where Do You Buy Commercial Beer - Sydney



## .DJ. (19/4/11)

Im interested in peoples prefered method of purchasing beer (_in Sydney specifically_) whether you just go to Dans or buy from the brewery etc...

I'm not really refering to your "stock" commerical beer that you might buy (Coopers Pale Ale is mine for example), but where you go to buy the things a little out of the ordinary (imports, smaller brewerys etc)

I sometimes wonder whether Sydney is a bit of a black hole for the sale of imported and interstate (and even local) craft beers... there seems to be a few places to buy these beers but in a city as big as Sydney, I thought there may be more... I only know of 4 or so that really have a big range..
:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## vykuza (19/4/11)

I go to Camperdown Cellars because it's close to where I live. I pop in to Platinum at Concord when I'm visiting mum and I'm feeling flush with cash. I don't tend to go to Dan's for beer browsing - but will happily pick up singles of anything that looks interesting when we go for any reason. 

Oh, there's also Red Bottle, one near my house and a couple near my work that have reasonable collections. Once again, I tend to buy singles there when I go and pick up something else, rather than go out of my way to shop there.


----------



## petesbrew (19/4/11)

Dan's or 1st choice are close by my place.
The local bottlo near the pizza shops have a small but interesting imported selection, but you've gotta check the use by dates.
Platinum Cellars around xmas time, for a few nice drops over the silly season.


----------



## Pollux (20/4/11)

I live in Stanmore so I have Camperdown Cellars, Amatos and Platinum all within a short drive........

Also on good terms with the manager of one of the local Vintage Cellars, he's a bit of a beer nut and tries to order in whatever random shit the system will let him. He always makes sure to sit aside a 6pk of anything new until I come in...


----------



## BitterBulldog (20/4/11)

Most the time I go to Dan's.
It's 5 minutes away & has the cheapest prices.

If I hear about a beer or feel like treating myself I'll go to platinum concord Rd.

I also have ordered a fair few cases from Murray's.

Going to check out Beer cartel in Artarmon this week.
They look a bit pricey but have a bunch of crafts I haven't tried.


----------



## .DJ. (20/4/11)

interesting that no one (so far) buys from online stores..


----------



## barls (20/4/11)

i buy from slow beer for the odd beer, so far its been 2 time.
other than that i go to platinum on concord rd. can not fault the service.


----------



## vykuza (20/4/11)

.DJ. said:


> interesting that no one (so far) buys from online stores..



.. and to be fair you asked us about stores in Sydney specifically...

I've bought from MicroBeer Club once, and picked up a BeerMasons sub on a coupon site (and had to cancel it after two deliveries due to a changing financial circumstance), and direct from Belgium twice. Micro Beer was for a specific beer I couldn't get easily on the shops, and BM doesn't give you any choice in the delivery packs.

I think for a mixed dozen or whathave you from SlowBeer or Intl Beer Shop the freight costs just adds that much more. If you want something specific from them, then it's worthwhile - but if you're just browsing to find new and interesting beers; then you can have just as much luck at Platinum and save on the shipping.


----------



## .DJ. (20/4/11)

yeah good point.. I supposed for the majority of puchases, you can go to Platinum and find what you want...

its only for the REAL obscure stuff you would bother with internet purchasing...


----------



## hsb (20/4/11)

I've purchased from SlowBeer before but shipping beer is a little pricey for me.
I do everything I can to avoid Dan's, it's just another Supermarket, only for alcohol, slowly but surely killing consumer choice and 'the little guy'.

Since BWS acquired and consumed the local bottle shop that had Ruddles and other treats (now long gone amidst giant rows of Vodka drinks and Peroni), I try another local shop that has odds and ends including some Moo Brews, some Belgians, UK, German stuff out of the ordinary.

Dan's is like Bunnings. Bunnings killed all my local hardware stores (3 in the last 10 years) and now I have no choice. Soon it'll be the same for beer here.


----------



## Beer Magician (20/4/11)

Just wondering where I can get Westmalle Tripel in Sydney these days. I've tried Platinum, a heap of Vintage Cellars, First Choice etc without luck. Every shop says try blah blah blah but I'm still out of luck.


----------



## Josh (21/4/11)

Beer Magician said:


> Just wondering where I can get Westmalle Tripel in Sydney these days. I've tried Platinum, a heap of Vintage Cellars, First Choice etc without luck. Every shop says try blah blah blah but I'm still out of luck.



I got Westmalle, Karmeliet and Chimay Tripels at Camperdown.

I go to Camperdown or that shop near Petbarn North of Parramatta.


----------



## Beer Magician (21/4/11)

Josh said:


> I got Westmalle, Karmeliet and Chimay Tripels at Camperdown.
> 
> I go to Camperdown or that shop near Petbarn North of Parramatta.




Thanks mate.


----------



## gone brewing (21/4/11)

Josh said:


> or that shop near Petbarn North of Parramatta.



That would be Northmead Cellars


----------



## BitterBulldog (21/4/11)

westmalle at Jim Cellars & Cutty Cellars Crows Nest


----------



## cwbrown07 (21/4/11)

Beer Magician said:


> Just wondering where I can get Westmalle Tripel in Sydney these days. I've tried Platinum, a heap of Vintage Cellars, First Choice etc without luck. Every shop says try blah blah blah but I'm still out of luck.




Pretty sure they have Westmalle (and Karmeliet) at First Choice at Sylvania - actually they have a surprisingly decent range (and have enjoyed 3 for $12 on Harviestoun Brewery beers a few times), along with Murrays Nirvana (yum)


----------



## bowser (21/4/11)

cwbrown07 said:


> Pretty sure they have Westmalle (and Karmeliet) at First Choice at Sylvania



I went there the other day in their range has reduced a little, they still have the 20% off when you purchase 6 or more though which is decent.

I find Dans at Menai to have a bigger range, alot more a refridgerated as well.

There isnt much chice when it comes to beer shopping in South Sydney. Its either Dans or 1st choice.


----------

